# Excel/Word Recipe template



## chef gravy

Just like the title implies, I'm looking for a standard reciple template to use inputing my recipes on to the computer. I have a huge stack of papers/napkins/order checks/etc.. with recipes written down from all the past restaurants I've worked at. I don't want to misplace them so I thought getting them on the computer would be a good idea.

Thanks in advance.

- Mike


P.S. I hope this is the right sub-forum. If not, feel free to move it.


----------



## bigdog

I've not seen one for Excel. I have one at home in MS Works. I'll have to check if it is actually Works, or if it is Word.


----------



## jim berman

I have one that my students use. I can email you the template (Word) when I get back to school on Monday. PM me with your email address and I will forward.


----------



## botanique

I would be interested in that template as well if it wouldn't be too much trouble (am I overstepping?). My husband recently told me I need to start saving all my recipes on the computer instead of scribbling them on the back of order lists or emailing them to my mother in law for safe keeping. LOL


----------



## chefatl

Also a program called MasterCook. It's pretty inexpensive. What I use both at home and at work.


----------



## chefa1a

I'll send you one in excel but like mentioned before your better off getting mastercook its about $12 with out any bells or whistles and can scale recipes, do nutrition and costing very easily (im not on my home computer now)

even easier to work with than cheftech a $600 program

go to a dept store with the discount racks of old computer programs and they will normally have some version even if its with a cookbook for some diet or something just get it and install it you see how easy it is


----------



## castironchef

Or, you can just order MasterCook from amazon.com. For its price, it's a **** good program.


----------



## plongeur

The Microsoft Office site has templates - I've downloaded them for Access recipes so there must be some for Word/Excel; http://office.microsoft.com IIRC, follow the Download links.


----------



## thom8o

Here are Microsoft's:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/as...346181033.aspx


----------



## botanique

Husband ordered me MasterCook off Amazon -- thanks for the tip!


----------



## castironchef

You're welcome!


----------



## kimbrosj

I use Pro Chef Plus by UtilitySoft....a program written by a chef for a chef to use....and quite inexpensive as well....it exports easily into mastercook, word, excel, etc. Has the occasional bug in it, but updates are free for it and they are constantly coming out. Can download your order guide into it from your purveyors as well and do inventory on it. Quite handy little program.


----------



## chef911

Master cook is my chose as well. It also sits in your tool bar and lets you pull recipes of the web with ease.

James


----------



## ladyrogue

I'd love a copy of that, Jim if the offer is still available.  I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## jmmccormick9

Jim- that sounds great! I will PM you as well if you are still willing to email a copy. Thanks!


----------



## brea243

Hi Jim,

Could you please send me a copy of the word template. I have been looking for one EVERYWHERE online! My grandma would like to put together some recipes and use up some of that spare time 

Thanks in advance

Brea

[email protected]


----------



## rachelcait

Thank you!  Was searching for exactly this - and in Excel, too!  Yay!


----------



## james ronald

Jim, Would you please send me the Microsoft Word Cookbook template that one of your students had, if you still have it. Thank you, James. [email protected]


----------



## petemccracken

FWIW, http://www.mastercook.com is running s stocking stuffer special on Mastercook v11 for $9.99 which includes a $19.99 savings coupon that permits the purchase of the $29.99 version 12 for only $10 when it is released in the Spring of 2013.


----------



## ddisaac

I remember the old days when I kept my recipes in a spreadsheet. It was great for a housewife, and was fine when I was a line cook and wanted to make sure I didn't forget anything when I changed restaurants. But when I started running my own kitchens, I realized it wasn't enough. I needed real functionality to make sure my food costs were in line. If I came in at 35% at the end of the month, I needed to know where we had theft or waste. Spreadsheets and cute tools like MasterCook don't have the ability to track inventory and connect all the items in my walk-in and dry goods storage to my recipes. They don't tell me when prices spike or when I need to change the sale price of a dish. They don't tell me when I'm running low on broccolini or warn me that somebody might be taking home shrimp, and they certainly can't give me an accurate food cost. Most importantly, updating spreadsheets is a pain. If I change suppliers or a hurricane in Florida affects the price of tomatoes, even the most complex spreadsheet will require hours to adjust, and will probably spit out inaccurate data.

Chefa1a mentioned that MasterCook is easier to use than the significantly more expensive alternatives. He's right. A bicycle is also easier to operate than an 18-wheeler. And if you're a talented home cook who loves entertaining, you'd be crazy to invest $800 in a powerful piece of software like CostGuard and the like. But if you're a professional chef like me who's serious about keeping your food costs under control, MasterCook is a joke, and spreadsheets will waste more time than they save. As Bill Marvin, the Restaurant Doctor, says, "Do the work". The investment will pay for itself in a few months.

Full disclosure: I'm connected to the company that develops and sells CostGuard. I also have over a decade of experience in kitchens, behind bars, and as a restaurant owner/operator, and I use CostGuard every day, because it works. If you have any questions about it or are interested in getting serious about your kitchen finances, feel free to get in touch with me anytime.

Best,

Isaac


----------



## patrick spriggs

I use "google drive" now. It allows me for free to input recipes at home, or using my iphone. I bet you could easily setup a spreadsheet using it and then sync them up so you always have recipes on hand with your iphone.


----------



## ibeacco

And if you don't want to spend hours typing you can always scan or take pictures of the originals (yes, napkins are fine too  and upload them to Evernote. It has OCR so you could search them by keywords, tag them with whatever field name you want, even connect it si your email, Dropbox, etc... For full back up and to have them available on all your devices. It works on many levels.
Hope i helped!
Ivan


----------



## amknbk

Hello Jim,

I would LOVE to have that Template emailed to me if at all possible??? Please let me know if you still have it and if you can email it to me 

Thank you!


----------



## cbromagen

I, too, would love that resource!  I tried the Excel database that theages posted, but cannot figure out how to add additional recipes and still keep them hyperlinked and organized.. HELP!!!


----------



## ladyluck

I too would like that excel recipe template.  Thank you.


----------



## sailorchef

Hi there! I am going through my old hard drives and stacks of notebooks and am trying to put together a somewhat organized chronicle of my recipes. Could you please send me this template? I came upon the discussion in my search. It would be much appreciated. Thanks and happy cooking!


----------



## chef yna

May i request to have the excel template sent to me too? Thanks in advance! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jake t bud

How about software for a mac?

I've found plenty for pc, but not for mac's, at a reasonable price.

anybody?


----------



## petemccracken

http://www.mastercook.com is indicating that a MAC version is in development, perhaps when v14 is released later this summer?


----------



## bamfc

Would you mind sending me the template? I am a high school culinary arts instructor as well and im looking for one that my students could use as well. I have a few for costing in xcel but none for just standardized recipes.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## jake t buds

PeteMcCracken said:


> http://www.mastercook.com is indicating that a MAC version is in development, perhaps when v14 is released later this summer?


Over two years later and no MAC version. Just apps for ipad and iphone.


----------



## mickey1123

I would love a copy of the Excel template.

Thanks


----------



## chrisc

Hi Jim,

I know its been awhile but if you still have the excel template, and if you don't mind, would love to have a copy.

Thank you,

Christina

[email protected]


----------



## jake t buds

I'd like a copy of that template also. PM'd you. 

Thanks!


----------



## mickey1123

I forgot to give my e-mail

[email protected]

Thanks

Mickey


----------



## justacook111

could anyone please repost a link to a working template? er email me a copy please.


----------



## Guest

Recipe Title   Written by: Date Created: Recipe Makes: [quantity] [volume/portions]  
ingredient name 
prep method, other notes volume/quantity 
ingredient 
prep method, other notes volume/quantity
ingredient 
prep method, other notes volume/quantity
ingredient 
prep method, other notes volume/quantity
ingredient 
prep method, other notes volume/quantity
Recipe Prep method steps 
 
tools required 
 
other notes / warnings 
 
Easy enough to make in Excel or Google docs, this took me 5 min to make with the awkward table controls on this forum

you can add columns for current unit price if you wish to have that information on the recipe card

if you are looking for a recipe template that pulls data from an inventory sheet to auto populate for costing, its possible but im not going to share that kind of work for free


----------



## aguyinkitchen

Guest said:


> Recipe Title   Written by: Date Created: Recipe Makes: [quantity] [volume/portions]  
> ingredient name
> prep method, other notes volume/quantity
> ingredient
> prep method, other notes volume/quantity
> ingredient
> prep method, other notes volume/quantity
> ingredient
> prep method, other notes volume/quantity
> ingredient
> prep method, other notes volume/quantity
> Recipe Prep method steps
>  
> tools required
>  
> other notes / warnings
>  
> Easy enough to make in Excel or Google docs, this took me 5 min to make with the awkward table controls on this forum
> 
> you can add columns for current unit price if you wish to have that information on the recipe card
> 
> if you are looking for a recipe template that pulls data from an inventory sheet to auto populate for costing, its possible but im not going to share that kind of work for free


you have a excel template, that i can import my vendors to inventory, use to cost out recipes /plate cost?lets talk


----------

